# Moving a dog to Cyprus from Scotland



## Christine23 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi everyone - we're trying to get a dog across to a friend in Cyprus. Would welcome any suggestions about how best to do that, which company to contact, as its proving to be very challenging and costly working it out with a pet travel company here in Scotland? 
Much appreciated. 
Christine


----------



## Christine23 (Oct 29, 2020)

Sunny32 said:


> Good day,
> I have recently registered as a candidate engineering Technician with Ecsa, can I apply with my job letter for critical skill permit,


um hi - this thread is about relocating a puppy to Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Christine23 said:


> um hi - this thread is about relocating a puppy to Cyprus


The post is gone.


----------



## Christine23 (Oct 29, 2020)

Veronica said:


> The post is gone.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We used Jet Set Pets for our parrot and tortoise and even that cost more than our own flights 16 years ago. When we left Cyprus two years ago and moved to France we did it through the airline taking all of our pets on the flight with us and it worked out much cheaper. I would suggest contacting some airlines to see which ones will do it for you. We used Aegean for Cyprus to France.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Unfortunately I am pretty sure that's impossible for any airline departing from the UK as no in cabin animals are allowed barring some "support" animals....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Unfortunately I am pretty sure that's impossible for any airline departing from the UK as no in cabin animals are allowed barring some "support" animals....


Sorry I didn't explain properly. They were in the hold not in the cabin with us. However Aegean were excellent in explaining exactly what we needed to do and as it was a transfer in Athens they made sure our animals were ok during the transfer. It was the only airline at the time which would take the animals. Cost something like 80 euros each which was so much cheaper than the hundreds we paid when we moved to Cyprus.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Makes sense now Veronica - apologies 

Jim


----------

